# oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'(



## g1mpy (Jan 13, 2008)

ok so a couple of weeks ago, my oil pressure warning lamp started to beep at me. it would beep 4 times, then flash for about a minute and turn off and wouldn't do it again till i started my car and drove for a bit. over time its gotten worse, to the point that it will beep at me and keep flashing. now i did a general service and oil change hoping that it would help. unfortunately its still doing it and im really worried to drive my car. the thing is, when im idling my oi pressure gauge says that its bellow 20psi. yet when i drive it will jump up to above 40psi. i was told my a friend that if its above 40psi then there shouldn't be a problem (hes a first year at vw down here in Melbourne)
now i don't really trust his word, but he ensures me its perfectly fine and is probably a faulty sensor. 
right now i don't have much money, well not enough to take it to a mechanic, so i was hoping you guys would have something good to say or help me out
thank you very much guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by g1mpy at 9:09 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'( (g1mpy)*

ive got a 2.slow and it does the same thing intermitten beeping below 2000 rpm but when i give it a little more peddle it stops...at first my sensor was bad i took the rubber boot over the sensor and pull it back to reveal the connector and saw that when i revvd the motor a little some oil would leak out of the sensor itself...so i went down to kragen got a new sensor for about 8 bucks and voila problem solved...but if im going too slow and im in a high gear it will beep and flash at me


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'( (ChowdersGTI)*

i'm having the exact same issue with mine, except my oil pressure is good at idle.
even though i replaced my sensors, my vw repair friend said to ground them & it would take care of the light. i did that & it still blinks!! so i'm nice & confused.
i took the car for a 30 mile trip last night for the first time since the light started. no issues. so i don't have an answer for you, but i can relate.


----------



## spec2 (Feb 12, 2008)

it seems like there are sooo many people that has this oil light problem and no solution. anyone out there that had this problem and have actually resolved it? i also have this problem on my 02 gti w/ 79k, oil light comes on below 2000rpm and hear a knocking noice on the right side of the motor near the battery. i have already changed my oil pump and still have the problem... anyone?


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

hey i had the same problem with my oil pressure light going on & off. Ended up that my pick-up was clogged and my oil pump was crappin out.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'( (g1mpy)*

Oil press on VW's is wierd.. there is not a spec at idle, it is only meassured at 2k rpm and it should be around 35 psi.
Buy a oil press sensor and if it does not stop doing it hit me up and I tell you what to do... I don't see as many GTI's complaints for oil starvation but it could be possible.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'( (burnnxs)*

I have a suggestion, take it too the dealership....


----------



## vdubone9 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: oil warning lamp HELP PLEASE :'( (mattfarkas)*

I've been having the same problem with the light coming on and beeping at me in my 1999.5 2.slow. It happens basically every time I drive the car now. I popped the hood and found that the rubber hose coming from where you put the oil in is cracked, so I bought some hose repair tape hoping it would fix the problem, and it did for a while, but now its getting worse. Do you know what that hose is called, and/or how much it would cost to get one so thgat I can somehow order one and fix it before my engine blows up?? I'd look it up myself or get proper help from my local garage, but the problem is that I'm stuck at college in central PA and I dunno what I need or where I can go to get help. If you can help me out in any way it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!!!!!


----------

